# Mandi Mae



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Friday night Mandi was attacked by a german shepherd. She was picked up and shook. I lifted the shepherds back legs to get her off, and Mandi ran away yelping into a horses stall. She had blood all over her mouth from biting my friend (after the attack). I scooped her up without looking at her, just out of fear of what I would see. We went to the vets, but they sent us to the emergency vets. She had to have surgury for all of the internal damage that was done. Her abdomen wall was opened, and her intestines were out. Her small intestines were damaged, and part of it had to be removed. She had "superficial" cuts on her large intestine and colon that had to be stitched and her right kidney was seperated from the wall of her abdomen. She survived the surgery and was 'stable.' Sunday morning we went to see her and she was just sooo pittiful. She couldn't even sit up to see us, and she had this raspy breathing sound and there were all these tubes and machienes attached to her. A couple hours after we left, they called and told us that she had died.  We got to see her body one last time, and she is going to be cremated. 

I knew that she wanted to die because of all the pain, but that doesn't make not having her with me any easier. I miss her soo much...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry :grouphug: . My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
 I am so sorry for your loss of Mandi Mae.
My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry! 
I couldn't help but cry while I read this. I just can't tell you how sorry I am. I can't imagine how bad this must be for you. I've heard stories like this so many times that its one of my biggest fears with my girls. 
Please know that you & Mandi are in my prayers. I'm just so sorry!
Hugs to you,
Jane


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. You have my deepest sympathies on the loss of your precious Mandi. 
I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must be going through.
Please know that you will be in my prayers. God bless you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss :grouphug: 

Rest in peace sweet Mandi Mae :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Now I'm at work crying after reading your post.  I feel so badly for you and what poor Mandi Mae went through. I can not begin to imagine your pain and everything you went through to save her. I hope the german shepherd was dealt with concerning this. Did you know the dog? My sympathies to you. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh....I am so so so dearly sorry. This is absolutely heart breaking. I am so very sorry for your loss of Mandi Mae. My deepest condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, rest in peace Mandi Mae :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:bysmilie: I am sooooooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this :grouphug: This really choked up both of us while reading this :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...I feel so sick right now and am in tears. :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry about your precious Mandi Mae. Such a tragic devastating thing to have happen to your baby. This is such a big fear of mine that I never let either of them near large dogs, no matter how friendly they seem. Rest in peace little Mandi Mae. You have my heartfelt sympathies for the lose of your little one. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smcry: :smcry: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

How sad. I am very sorry for your loss. :smcry: 
Hugs to you and your family.
Nancy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What a horrible thing to have happened. I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How horrendous and soooo very sad. :smcry: 




:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 




Joy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Sweetie I am so very sorry. I wish there were words that we could say to make your pain go away. Please know that you are in our thoughts during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am horrified and terribly saddened at the horrific way you lost your little Mandi. RIP Mandi, and I hope your grief will subside with time. :grouphug: 

What happened to the GS dog? To attack another dog with that ferocity is not normal. Something should be done about him.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">Rest in peace sweet Mandi Mae
[attachment=38287:mandy.jpg]</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Lord, this a heartbreaking tragedy. I am so very sorry for the loss of your
precious little Mandi Mae.

Rest In Peace Little One.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - that's so terrible, and I am so sorry for your loss and know the pain you must be feeling, but at least your baby is
not in pain. I hope she's playing happily on the Bridge, maybe with my Eloise. Deepest sympathy :grouphug:.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved Mandi Mae and the ordeal she went through before she passed.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: I can't even begin to imagine your pain, I'm so sorry about mandie mae.

Leslie


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

[attachment=38288:sorry_fo...our_loss.jpg]

I know how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My heart goes out to your for the loss of your Mandi Mae. What a tragedy. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Mandi Mae. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, i am so sorry for the loss of Mandi. :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

How horrible! This story saddens and terrifies me. Your poor little girl. I am thinking of you in this difficult time. :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


My mandy mae rest happilily at the bridge.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in peace sweet Mandi Mae :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I know the deep pain you are going through, :smcry: :smcry: your loss is so great :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry this has happened to you and to your precious Mandi Mae, I wish I could be there to give you a hug and to cry with you. I will be praying for you.
It's been a little over a month since I lost my boy Muffy, :smcry: not a day goes by that we don't shed some tears, Muffy was a precious littleman, I know he met your Mandi Mae at the bridge. :smcry: one day we will be with them again :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm very very sorry for your loss and I will keep you in prayer. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is all our worst nightmare........I am sure you are still in shock~~My heart goes out to you!!!! What a wonderful Mommy you were to have tried so hard to protect and get your baby help!!!! I can hardly type because I am upset too. I'm glad you are bringing your baby home after creamation. Please know I will be thinking and saying a prayer for healing your heart. Your baby's picture was adorable..........rest in peace little Mandi Mae~~God bless you!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I am so very sorry for your loss. Mandi Mae was a very special girl who was loved very much.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Mandi Mae. Hugs to you
and yours.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I was deeply saddened to read your tragic news...It actaully brought me to tears...RIP Mandie Mae...I hope and pray the pain of her loss doesn't last too long...I am so sorry...Love and prayers sent your way.x0x0x N


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm so sorry :smcry: sending prayers your way :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: sorry for your loss


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened. I lift up prayers for comfort and healing for you. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so very sorry for your loss.  how tragic. my thoughts go out to you in this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of sweet Mandi Mae. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest in peace baby girl, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss , my deepest sympathies . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG- I just burst into tears reading about this. I am so sorry that this happened to you, I know that its a fear that a lot of us here have. Please know that my deepest sympathy and prayers go out to you and your family. Rest with the angels now, little Mandi Mae. :smcry: :smcry: Hugs to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:smcry: I am SO sorry. You are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Yes i am so sorry and i am also in tears as i read this..again so so sorry
sugar's mom sheila


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh my gosh!
what a heartbreaking story! I am so sorry for your loss.
our thoughts and prayers are with you!
:smcry: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

This is horrifying. I am so very sorry you had to go through this. It truly is a nighmare. May you find peace through the grief. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:shocked: I really am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that swiftly you can only think of the wonderful memories you have of Mandi Mae.

God bless you and help you deal with this awful loss. :grouphug: 

Melanie


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you all so much!  I cry when I think of all the cute things she used to do. I was at work today, and this lady bought dog treats, and I stupidly asked her what kind of dog she had, and she had two bichons. She showed me pictures of her two little while fluffballs, and I had to walk away from her. I go through phases though. I will be okay for a couple of hours, then not okay for a couple of hours. 

The german shepeherd (Mattie) was my friends dog at the horse farm, and Mandi has been around her sooo many times. When I came to the farm I would go and get Mattie out of the house and her and Mandi would both follow me around and lay down next to each other. There was no reason for her to do what she did. She has done it before, but it was to her obnoxious jack russel sister that always jumps on her neck and bites her and bites her hocks and stuff, so I never thought she would go after any other dog...especially Mandi. 

Mattie is wearing a muzzle for now on, and isn't allowed outside with any other dogs untill a behaviorist can come and look at her. It is going to be really hard to see her though, that is for sure.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about Mandi Mae. I know I would not be able to be around the german shepherd. I will keep you in my prayers. :grouphug: RIP Mandi Mae


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am sooooo sorry for your loss of Mandi Mae. I will be thinking about you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OF MANDI MAE. RIP


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of Mandi. What a horrible day that must have been for you! Sassy went to the bridge Friday night as well. I hope they are now new friends at the rainbow bridge happily rumping together until we meet them someday.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Mandi Mae in such a tragic way. My thoughts, prayers and tears are with you.

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear about you loss. we're thinking about you. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am terribly sorry to hear about this tragedy. My bichon was attacked many years ago and had to have surgery. I don't know what I'd have done if it had been more serious. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a horrific encounter for you and your belated furbaby. :smcry: My deepest condolences.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and the terrible way it happened. My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so saddened by this terrible news. I just know you must be hurting so much, but Mandi Mae is free of pain now. It's never easy when you lose them but in such a traumatic way ... I can't imagine. Hugs for you right now.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. :smcry: What an awful way to loose a fluff. :smcry:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

My deepest condolences on your painful loss. I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss!! How terrible!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *I am so sorry.*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I am sorry for your loss :grouphug: What a horrible thing to have happen to innocent Mandi. Please know you are in my prayers.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow - this is the second post I read that made me so sad.

RIP Mandy - I am so sorry for your loss !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this last night! I am soooooo sooooo sorry and saddened for you and this very tragic experience. I cry for you and little Mandi as I write this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Mandi Mae


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a horrible tragedy. :smcry: :smcry: 

May God help you through this difficult time and heal your broken heart. :grouphug:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks!! I was sitting here crying last night, and I did something really weird I guess, and I talked to Mandi. Maybe this means that I am going insane, but it made me feel sooo much better. I like to think that she heard me, I definetely felt different afterwards. I don't feel quite as sick any more, and I actually ate food!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry for the tragic loss of your beloved Mandi Mae I can't begin to imagine how you must feel. May time help you heal. :grouphug: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - my heart hurts for you. 

Pat and Maggie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: 

I am so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
I am so shocked :shocked: our sympathies are with you.
Rest in Peace Mandi Mae :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It has been a really long week, but I am doing much better. I think we are going to start looking for another puppy. Our house just seems so empty and lonely, ya know?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that loneliness feeling, it's probaly a good idea to start your search. I've been praying for you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear about Mandi Mae. :smcry:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry...what a terrible loss....


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am horrified and can't begin to imagine the shock and sadness you are experiencing. RIP Mandi Mae, you are in our prayers.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Mandi Mae. What a tragic ending to your sweet baby's life. I'm so sorry. Rest in peace little Mandi Mae.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry:  I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

